# 1920's Orange Dandy co ltd Toronto embossed soda bottle



## RCO (Aug 26, 2014)

they had an antique show not far from where I live last weekend , not really a lot of interesting bottles there but did come across this one neat 1920's embossed soda . its from Toronto Ontario for Orange Dandy co ltd , registered date of feb 1923. I haven't really seen this one before , is a more common orange dandy bottle from 1920's but it has a date of 1924 and looks a bit different , so thinking they only used this one for 1 year then came out with more common bottle a year later


----------



## RCO (Aug 26, 2014)

this is what the more common bottle looks like , much different design but for same company and has feb 1924 date


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow they made some really neat bottles!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 26, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 26, 2014)

a time period when they really tuck the time to design bottles love it.


----------



## Donas12 (Nov 16, 2020)

Here’s a version with the Orange Dandy Co. Ltd, Dominion logo, and a “19” all embossed on the bottom. Not sure if it originally would have a paper label. About a 6-7oz bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 16, 2020)

Donas12 said:


> Here’s a version with the Orange Dandy Co. Ltd, Dominion logo, and a “19” all embossed on the bottom. Not sure if it originally would have a paper label. About a 6-7oz bottle.
> 
> View attachment 214410


Cool find!  Never seen that one before.  Guess they must have made ginger ale as well.  And I think it most likely would have had a paper label on it.


----------



## RCO (Nov 19, 2020)

Donas12 said:


> Here’s a version with the Orange Dandy Co. Ltd, Dominion logo, and a “19” all embossed on the bottom. Not sure if it originally would have a paper label. About a 6-7oz bottle.
> 
> View attachment 214410



don't have one but seen that bottle before , knew there was a green danby bottle , they were a fairly large Toronto bottler so they did appear to have some other flavours other than just orange


----------



## new2bottles (Nov 20, 2020)

RCO said:


> this is what the more common bottle looks like , much different design but for same company and has feb 1924 date


Have another for sale?


----------



## RCO (Nov 20, 2020)

new2bottles said:


> Have another for sale?



no but have seen others for sale , it was a widely used bottle back then


----------



## Donas12 (Nov 20, 2020)

RCO said:


> this is what the more common bottle looks like , much different design but for same company and has feb 1924 date


I have this bottle and one from Orange Sweet Co. The bottles are very similar.
RCO do you know if these companies had any connection or was this bottle design commonly used back them?


----------



## RCO (Nov 20, 2020)

Donas12 said:


> I have this bottle and one from Orange Sweet Co. The bottles are very similar.
> RCO do you know if these companies had any connection or was this bottle design commonly used back them?



I have an orange sweet co bottle too , I don't think there connected , pretty sure the bottle is meant to resemble an orange crush bottle , well both of them are , they were trying to appear similar as it was so popular at the time .

orange sweet was made by Toronto soda water co , which was a large bottler in Toronto


----------



## RCO (Nov 20, 2020)

found this in my pictures , you can see that the orange sweet is very similar in size to an orange crush and trying to look similar


----------

